# How to Take Good Pictures of Your Herd



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you take really great pictures of your goats?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

Digital camera, LOTS of pictures to get a few good ones, and sometimes, take them from a distance.  Otherwise, I get pics of a goat face coming straight at the camera, silly nosy beasties!


----------



## warthog (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep I agree take loads to get but a few,  I tend to be just point and snap sort of person, so unfortunately I can take 50 or 60 pictures and only get 2 if I am lucky.

Just keep at it, it's worth it for just that one good shot.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm getting into amateur photography and the best time to take any picture is sunrise or sunset. Avoid taking pictures when the sun is high in the sky.  If you must then try to take it in the shade, avoid dappled sunlight. (shade with patches of sunlight)

Take LOTS of pictures, if you don't have a memory card for your camera then you will need one, sometimes only one shot out of 50 is the only good one. Memory cards are cheap, about $15 for a 2g which will hold approximately 2,000 pictures from my camera which is 7.10 megapixel.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

My question is really how to get them to "pose" like they are supposed to look, instead of just taking pictures of them standing in the pasture.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, but I think it's the collars? I'm sure someone else will know more than I do.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jan 3, 2011)

With my dd's camera, it allows her to take pictures within a video.  We have got some awesome shots that we would not normally be able to get.

Like this


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 3, 2011)

The key is to have a super fast camera.  I've almost NEVER been able to get a good pic- but my step-dad is a professional and with his equipment he was able to get some I really like!

Here are links to a couple of the pictures he took on our FB page:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181879885171000&set=a.181879865171002.49053.120062121352777

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=137625432929779&set=a.120070028018653.18118.120062121352777

In both of those pictures the goats are on a lead and I'm outside the frame.  He removed the leads (and in some cases my shoe when I wasn't completely out in time!) when he cleaned them up in photoshop.

The pics were taken right in our driveway, BTW.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahh, Photoshop! Good idea!


----------



## jane_kolin (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree, Digital camera is enough to make good photos


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pose them as if you would for a show. For goats, front feet shoulder length apart under the highest part in the withers, and back legs wide apart and set them so the hock is lined up with the dewclaw and the entire leg from the hock down is perpendicular to the ground.

I saw this on a facebook thread that shows how to edit the pictures so it looks like something straight out of a breeders catalog. http://screencast.com/t/IWHoCFuD


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it depends what you are looking for. The breeders sales pose like stated above or just some fun action, goofy, etc. action shots, but I will agree with a lot of pics to get just a couple you want.


----------

